# a different kind of cockatiel art: needle felting!



## acrobandit (Jul 21, 2012)

i've had to be away from my ludwig for a while because of.. life and stuff, and i missed him, so i had to make something to remember him by and ease the distance. needle felting is a neat little technique that basically lets you sculpt wool into solid figures using tiny barbed needles that interlock the fibers together. like here!

before:










after:




















and of course, my inspiration!


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

That's so cute!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

That looks amazing


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

That's adorable.


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

that is very cute!


----------



## Cece4 (Mar 14, 2013)

That is so cute.I saw some little ones knitted before but I like the felt one better.And your tiel is soo cute, looks just like Peaches.
you seriously need to sell those.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

> you seriously need to sell those.


I would for sure buy those and put them all around my house








How long do they take you


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Really. I'd buy one. Your creation is adorable, and so is your inspiration!


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

I agree with the selling, who wouldn't want one that resembles their babies?! 
You even made the little pearl dots, that's really brilliant and adorable


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

I wish I was so crafty! I'm so jealous! 

Oh and I'd buy 2


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

That is so adorable!!


----------



## acrobandit (Jul 21, 2012)

wow, thanks everyone!!! i'm still very new to the craft, so i'd be nervous about charging anyone money for what i make right now. each piece takes a couple of hours, but because of a wrist injury that prevents me from doing anything like repetitive stabbing for too long, that usually ends up getting spread over a few days. 

eventually i would LOVE to sell and do custom tiels/birds (i've got a galah in the works) for people. i'm just so happy with the support you guys have given me!!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

That is sooo cute! :lol:


----------



## RATTIE (Aug 28, 2008)

I love it  .


----------

